# I am a cheesemaking virgin.



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I am making my first cheese ever, with the beginners cheese making kit I ordered.

I am ashamed to say that I am new to this, but you got to start somewhere, right?

My goal is to learn the basics and verbage, and work my way up.


I would really appreciate any and all help from the experts here on HT.

I am reading my beginners book and already I dont understand/comprehend the language, and I really want to be sucessful at this.

Thank you in advance for your patients, for any stupid/funny questions I will ask in the future.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Have fun , it struck me as both science and art . My first attempts did nt come out to good , then they got better even though I felt I was doing things the same. Starting with farmer cheese and yogurt is an easy begginning. Good Luck


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

That's what I'm starting with Farmer cheese. And thanks I have a feeling I will need it.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Here is a list of some common cheese making terms 

*Cheese Starter Culture*
A Bacterial culture added to the milk, these raise the acidity of the milk and also impart some flavor and help in the ageing process. There are two main types: Mesophilic and Thermophilic
*Clean Break*
Is when the curd breaks cleanly over your finger or with a knife while testing the curd. Whey will fill the depression where your finger or knife has been. A clean break usually means the cheese curds are ready to cut.
*Coagulation or Set*
The curd forms a custard like interior when the milk is brought to a high level of acidity by the action of the starter culture. This helps the milk protein form into a solid curd.
*Cooking*
The cut curds are warmed slowly to expel whey and firm them up, this is the process called &#8220;cooking the curds&#8221;.
*Curd*
The solid mass that is formed when the rennet and culture are added to the milk.
*Cutting the curd*
When the curd is formed into a solid mass the curd must be cut into smaller uniform pieces before cooking to allow ease in expelling the whey.
*Dairy Thermometer*
A special thermometer that ranges from 0 &#8211; 200 degrees. It is used to measure the milk temperature throughout the cheese making process. I prefer a instant read thermometer.

*Lactic Acid*
Cheese starter culture that contains bacteria are added to the milk and they consume the milk sugar, Lactose, that is present in the milk. This bacteria produce lactic acid as a byproduct of this consumption.
*Lactose*
The sugar that is naturally present in the milk. It makes up about 5% of the milk.
Mesophilic cheese starter culture
A blend of lactic acid producing bacteria that are used to make cheese that is heated to 102 degrees or less. This culture is non-heat loving and is destroyed at higher temperatures. This is the same type of bacteria that is used to culture buttermilk.
*Rennet*
Rennet is an enzyme, which has the ability to coagulate milk. It comes in a liquid and tablet form. I always use the liquid form as it is much easier to regulate and work with. Liquid rennet must be kept in the refrigerator. It will last approximately 2 years, losing about 2% in strength per month. As it ages, you should increase the amount required in the recipe. There are two different types of rennet:
Animal Rennet: Usually made from the lining of the stomach of a calf.
Vegetable Rennet: made from a vegetable source and contains no animal products.
*Ripening*
The amount of time that the milk is allowed to set after adding the culture to raise the acidic level generally referred to as &#8220;the ripening time&#8221;.
*Salt*
Salt used for cheese making must be kosher or sea salt. Always use a non-iodized salt for making cheese as the iodine will cause the cheese to take on a slight green color. 
Thermophilic Cheese Starter Culture
A bacterial starter culture that is used for making cheeses that requires a higher cooking temperature. This is a heat loving culture that is not destroyed by high heat.
*Whey*
The liquid part of milk that develops after coagulation. This separates the water portion of the milk from the milk solids. Whey contains water, albumin, milk sugar, and minerals.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

check out this forum
http://cheeseforum.org/forum/index.php
Tons of helpful folks.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

fias co farm has some cheese info as well. christy here is a wealth of knowledge, so do some searching here and many things will be there.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

OMGoodness thanks so much everyone for the info!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd like to volunteer my services as a cheese taster. I just want to help...


----------



## Meconella (Dec 21, 2008)

The cheese forum Steff mentioned was very helpful to me. Lots of experienced, patient people there. And a good place to find recipes and how they turn out. 

It sure made me wish I had access to a cow however.

Another resource is your public library, especially if they are in a system with several branches to bring in books for you. I was able to look through about a half dozen fun cheese making books before I settled on a couple to buy.

Lots of fun stuff to watch on Youtube too. Some of the commercial makers are amazing. And the Stiltons... Yum.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Fowler , How did your cheese come out ?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

It didnt, I got side tracked with grandson's and sheep. 
I didnt find a stainless steal pot, I couldnt find a "swaddle"? Also can I just use a filet knife to cut it?

I am figuring I can figure out the rest, but I should have a stainless steal pot.

So the box sits on my island. In front of me. It's almost like I'm scared to waste 2 gallons of milk if I fail. I promise to myself I am going to do this.

My laptop will be on and in front of me when I do this. Why am I nervous? Because I hate failing. Jezzzzz someone wanna give me a push?


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Just go for it.
My motto...
I want to die saying "I never should have done that instead of I really wish I had done that"

It is only milk.

Never mind push here is a SHOVE !!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Okay I'm an idiot, I just spent an hour at the store trying to find "cheese salt'.

No one knew what the heck I was talking about.

I get home and come online and cmharris has a lovely explaination of the salt I should be using. Just thought I'd give y'all a laugh at my cheese making adventures.

I do NOW have a stainless steal pot. But I do not have a double boiler, I did go to the second hand store today because I always see them there. But not today...figures. But I did come home with a lovely sheep figurine,,,,LOL

My instructions state to use a skimming ladle which "strews" into the milk.

Does that mean a ladle with holes in it?

Help!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Okay, I got my milk on the stove. And I have 2 cultures, I am assuming that I add them at 90 degrees and they are what the book is calling starter cultures?

Jezzz, feeling like I'm missing a step by step instruction here...LOL


Now in the beginning of the instructions it tells me to use 1% or skim and add a pint of heavy cream, however the actual receipe calls for whole milk. See how this can be confussing.

Heat milk to 90 degrees
Add starter culture, (which I am hoping is both cultures?) Nevermind I just answered my own question. The starter for farmhouse is Mesophilic...Got it whew!!

Now my rennent is tablets, so I have to desolve it in 1/4 water.

Okay i think I am fine till I get to the cooling down only 2 degrees every 5 min...any suggestions?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Great now my milk is at 100 degrees, I need to cool it off. This is challenging now...LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

And it's taking along time to come down.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

It's now down to 90. I added the rennent and culture, and placed a lid on it. Now it's a 45 min wait. 

jezzz I hope this works, but i have a bad feeling.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh dear, I think I should have used more then half a rennet.
The recipe tells me if it's not formed enough to use more next time...WTHeck!! Now it tells me...!!!LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Okay it's in the sink, I am trying to get the temp up to 100 F. It at 98 right now.
Crossing my fingers that it still works!!! I am getting so excited.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I've hit desired temp now It's hanging and draining in the cheese cloth above the sink, fixin to add salt.

Jezzzzz you know no one has replied, however just me typing it out has worked for me.....LMAO!!!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Well as long as you have a cheese like substance in the cheese cloth hanging i will say success!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

YES!!! It formed into a large white round mass.
I am now pressing it for 12 hrs with 20 lbs
I flipped it over to press it on the other side this morning.
It's all one solid piece!!!

However, I think I need a cheese press, it took me awhile to come up with something, then hubby suggested his 5lbs weights!!
And it's working...Yeah!!!

I feel like Rocky Balboa, and the theme song is running threw my head....ROTFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

It sounds like you are doing great ! I use the kids weights too, they are perfect size for the press I made with a springform cake pan ( hammered a nail thru from the inside a hundred times ! ) and rounded pcs of wood . I have an old cheesmaking book of my Moms and found lots of practical everyday tips in there, made me feel more in control even if I didnt use them .


----------

